# [video] How To Recognize PLLs



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 22, 2013)

This is how to recognize pll's. I recognize really fast. I learned from this.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 22, 2013)

kthanx


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 22, 2013)

so people just post badmephisto videos as new threads now?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 23, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> so people just post badmephisto videos as new threads now?



Too many people ask. This is a useful video.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 23, 2013)

adding another thread to the 200 on this wont stop questions about it


----------

